# SPECTRO xSORT XRF Spectrometer



## DarkspARCS (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yeah!... This has gota be the pm prospector's wet dream!

SPECTRO xSORT XRF Spectrometer



> SPECTRO xSORT handheld XRF spectrometer is a light (1.7 Kg, 3.7 lbs.) and super-fast metal analyzer measures all of the elements, non-destructively, in a metal alloy The SPECTRO xSORT has been designed for the metal processing, recycling, precious metals recycling as well as the petro-chemical industries.



suggested retail price: US $4,199




Anyone here can float me a loan? lmao

Nice tool to pick up for sure...


----------



## alesswo (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi:

It is really accurated for metal and alloys readings?.

Do you know the currernt price?


----------



## DarkspARCS (Mar 14, 2011)

alesswo said:


> Hi:
> 
> It is really accurated for metal and alloys readings?.
> 
> Do you know the currernt price?


suggested retail price: US $4,199


----------



## alesswo (Mar 15, 2011)

DarkspARCS said:


> alesswo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi:
> ...


Alot of recovery will be necessry to buy one of this. :roll: :roll:, but what a beautiful machine.


----------



## geubrina (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, I wonder, can it detect ppm gold in rock?


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 28, 2011)

In case you want to get accurate reading on this unit any scanned material need to be melted properly and thoroughly and resulted sample then flashed from every side. That is how I used to do it. 
This device read only plating or lets say very very thin layer of surface, therefore it is not a silver bullet for determining values. It is very nice, good but costly piece of equipment.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Mar 29, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> In case you want to get accurate reading on this unit any scanned material need to be melted properly and thoroughly and resulted sample then flashed from every side. That is how I used to do it.
> This device read only plating or lets say very very thin layer of surface, therefore it is not a silver bullet for determining values. It is very nice, good but costly piece of equipment.



Actually Pat there are three versions of his device. one covers ROHS standard compliance (meaning it can be used to scan pcb and/ or smt and check the compliance of targetted componant(s) and/ or the entire electronics package), Lead detection, and environmental examinations and ore analysis.

enviro exams consist of pointing the device at the desired location and triggering the reader for 30 seconds, which at that point the devce will analize the data and return an elemental content percentage. Ore analyis is self explanitory, as this is a spectrometer. Powder your ore, analize, report. get paid.


----------



## Bootsy (Mar 30, 2011)

This unit lists for $44,600. can be bought for around $32,000. and can be RENTED for $4,100. a month.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Mar 30, 2011)

Bootsy said:


> This unit lists for $44,600. can be bought for around $32,000. and can be RENTED for $4,100. a month.


SPECTRO xSORT XRF Spectrometers



> SPECTRO xSORT XRF Spectrometers
> FOB Price: US $4,199 / Piece
> Get Latest Price
> Port: Sokarno-Hatta
> ...



$4,199 is the correct price... =)


----------



## DarkspARCS (Mar 30, 2011)

geubrina said:


> Hi, I wonder, can it detect ppm gold in rock?



If the rock... like any other spectrometer... is powdered, it will read every element within it and return a percentage. That includes gold.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 30, 2011)

DarkspARCS said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > This unit lists for $44,600. can be bought for around $32,000. and can be RENTED for $4,100. a month.
> ...



It is not. 
Try to google more about that or about that company. I remember reading about scam few times over internet where people sent money and never got goods. I am not quite sure but I think that there was one member even from here who was conned in this. Western Union and MoneyGram as payment for something worth 10x more smells fishy.
I believe Bootsy is correct. I saw quite few different types no one priced less than 30k. No matter that they are from China, most of things we buy coming from there anyway.
Another member was offering refurbished units. 10k £ I think...


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Mar 31, 2011)

I believe the crushing is to homogenize the sample. It still just reads the surface after crushing then repressing to a prill, so proper preparation is required.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Mar 31, 2011)

Pat, there are x-ray fluorescence spectrometers that go for that much, I agree... from the same website there's another vender selling a x-ray fluorescence spectrometer for $40,000... look HERE

The vender I reported as selling the Spectro for $4,199 said that's what they are selling it for, albeit there is a 2 unit minimum one must purchase... could it be a chinese replicated version (being that these are probably made in china anyway) of the same product? probably... but all the same there's something that I'll just inform you of regards the Alibaba website... it's an official vender to buyer website catering to international interests, and is a reputable site. I'm pretty sure any scams perportrated through that site are quickly corrected.

Here's part Alibaba's Terms of Use, section 5.5



> 5.5 Each User hereby represents, warrants and agrees that information submitted to Alibaba.com for display on the Site shall not:
> 
> a. contain fraudulent information or make fraudulent offers of items or involve the sale or attempted sale of counterfeit or stolen items or items whose sales and/or marketing is prohibited by applicable law, or otherwise promote other illegal activities;
> 
> ...



Therefore, it's obviously evident that this person is liscenced to sell the Spectro at the price of $4,199 ea. and demand a sale threashold minimum of 2 units for that price.

Therefore, anyone else selling the Spectro for more just got bought out, and furthermore, anyone else not on an alibaba site may be scamming you...

That's just the facts Pat..


----------



## QuickshotXRF (Oct 27, 2011)

No XRF can be sold for $4,000...unless it doesn't have the x-ray tube, detector tube and software. Then its just the shell and the price would be about right.

Maybe it was listed at that as a way to draw interest? Maybe it was a listed because its a scam? I don't know but I would be very carfeul on that.

just $0.02


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are gone from alibaba. :twisted: 
I would expect them to grow business with that price, and their competition selling them 10x more expensive to be gone.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Feb 29, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> They are gone from alibaba. :twisted:
> I would expect them to grow business with that price, and their competition selling them 10x more expensive to be gone.



HA! Guess you were right Pat!... :twisted: 

Speaking of the Xsort, I had an assay done last week that utilized this exact device! Man this thing is sweet! It did a 60 second reading of my powdered ore sample, and it produced a readout of 41 different elements, starting with sample percentage totals first then going on down the line giving ppm results for the rest of the elements that remained. Copper was third on the list, reading a whopping 1485 ppm!

Iron and sulfer came in first and second, with Fe @ 30 percent and S @ 22 percent. The annalist was astounded by the amount of sulfer in the sample lol, which prompted him to reveal a lil device flaw the Xsort has, which is that the elements Iron and sulfer have the unfortunate affect of masking the actual ppm count for gold and pgm.

He told me to take the sample home and roast it slowly, at around 500 degrees F... which as we all know eliminates the sulfer within the content... then bring it back for a second reading. He promised me that it will probably come back with a much higher gold/ pgm reading. The ppm reading for Au, Ag, and Pd was actually high as it was! I began to think about how high it would read after the roast lol... WOW!

Here's the exact sample I had assayed, just after I found it:




:twisted:


----------



## jewelerdave (Apr 11, 2012)

Any XRF for 4k is not trure.

I just purchased one, Because these things Emmit radiation they need to be licensed as they are an xray machine. Prices have been coming down on them and with the volume I am doing now I justified getting one, not the one above but a much better US made machine that works.


----------



## michael1311 (Dec 17, 2012)

How much did you pick up your XRF for? And which brand?


----------



## CBentre (Dec 11, 2013)

michael1311 said:


> How much did you pick up your XRF for? And which brand?



Any luck with this? I may be in the market as well......

Never mind..... as he quietly whistles when he realizes both members haven't been on the board for months.


----------

